# Possibly bringing a new cat into the house, questions....



## Apple (Nov 16, 2009)

I have been tossing around the idea of bringing a new furry friend into the house. I have been on the look out for a specific cat. Male, Orange, extra toes. Why? I have not a clue. I just have always wanted one for as long as I can remember. Anyways my search as been going for about 6 years, I keep finding one part but not the other. But I guess that is off the topic I am going for. 

Reciently I dropped my son off at my Aunts house and on her front porch was a little calico with longish hair. She(I assume?) immediately came running up to me partially wet shilvering and looking miserable but cuddly and purring while I was holding her just the same. So I went in and asked my Aunt if it was her cat, she said no it has been running around there for a week or so, it was a drop of she thinks as it belongs to none of her neighbors. The cat is very small, maybe 4 lbs under all at fur and has a slightly developed belly and you can feel her slightly pertruding nipples when rubbing on her belly. I was heading to work and could not take her at the time, I am going back to my Aunts tommorrow. Currently all the shelters and cat rescues are full in the area, I know this because I visited them looking for my dream cat. I feel quite sorry for this little girl due to the fact there doesn't appear to be a good place of shelter for her, I am in upstate NY in Novemeber the snow will be coming soon, and noone in the area is willing to take her in. Questions are as follows...

1. Could she possibly be pregnant?
2. She appears in good health, what would be the best course of action when bringing her home when I have 2 cats already. ?
3. Any suggestions?

2.


----------



## love.my.cats (Jan 29, 2009)

It's very possible that she is pregnant. Do you have a room in your home you could keep her away from the other cats? You will need to provide her with her own space before you start introductions with your current cats (there is lots on info on here about introductions). Also, I would not recommend introducing her until you know for sure if she's pregnant or not. She should have a vet check anyway so they should be able to tell you if they think she is. If she is, it's probably best to keep her isolated until she's had & weaned the kittens, have her speyed & vaccinated and then start the introductions once she's healed up from the surgery.

That's what my plan of action would be in this situation anyway.


----------



## Apple (Nov 16, 2009)

I went back to get her this morning and found that a woman who has no pets and lives alone wanted to take her in but could never seem to get her when she was able to bring her inside(she was always leaving when the Kitty was about) Anyways, long story short, "muffin" as she has decided she would call her is going to live with that woman. Better situation for the cat who could possibly be carrying kittens. Anyways, My son was quite upset about not getting the kitty, so I stopped by the vet on our way home and they put me in contact with a nice gentleman who was heading to an assisted living complex and has 11 cats, he can only take 3 of his cats with him and needed to find homes for the rest. 7 of the cats were 5 month old brothers and sisters. So I brought my son, my boyfriend and my boyfriend's son to the mans house to "look" at the cats. And guess what!!!!! Low and behold there was an ORANGE tabby cat with EXTRA toes!!!!! Hurray for me! We also ended up taking one of his brothers as well. Next step is to the vet to be neutered. Both of mine original cats are fixed and I intend to keep any cat I own that way. I was happy to see that the man kept good records and the cats had all their proper vacs and deworming and had tested negative for any feline desease. The new furr babies are Bumblebee(from transformers-my son's cat- the orange one) and Thomas(from Thomas the train-boyfriend's son'd cat-black). Pictures to come soon. They are both in hiding right now. Maybe they will come out later when it is quieter.


----------

